# Valve settings



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Caseman !!!!!!
I'm doing a valve job on a Case S for my cousin and I'm wondering if you would know the valve settings for it. I've been looking for an hour on the net and all I found was torque values for head, rods & mains.

Thanx
Archie


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Valve setting should be .010C.(cold) See if you can read the attchment.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Valve setting should be .010C.(cold) See if you can read the attchment.
> caseman-d *


Not sure what I did wrong, will try the attacment again.
caseman-d


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Caseman 
Thanx much for your quick replay.....I think.....now I nave no excuse for not finishing the job 

Thanx
Archie


----------

